# LXD Containers: Cram 14.5X More Guests On A Server



## DomainBop (May 21, 2015)

> LXD is the container-based hypervisor lead by Canonical. Today, Canonical published benchmarks showing that LXD runs guest machines 14.5 times more densely and with 57% less latency than KVM.
> 
> The container-based LXD is a dramatic improvement on traditional virtualisation and particularly valuable for large hosting environments. Web applications, for example, can be hosted on a fraction of the hardware using LXD than KVM resulting in substantial long term savings for large organisations.


full study: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/05/18/lxd-crushes-kvm-in-density-and-speed/

LXD info: http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/tools/lxd


----------



## AshleyUK (May 21, 2015)

Unless I'm reading wrong its more like OpenVZ than KVM, only supports Linux shared kernel e.t.c


So seems a bit unfair to compare to KVM


----------



## joepie91 (May 21, 2015)

AshleyUK said:


> Unless I'm reading wrong its more like OpenVZ than KVM, only supports Linux shared kernel e.t.c


Wouldn't be the first time Canonical suffered from the NIH syndrome.


----------



## DomainBop (May 21, 2015)

AshleyUK said:


> Unless I'm reading wrong its more like OpenVZ than KVM, only supports Linux shared kernel e.t.c
> 
> 
> So seems a bit unfair to compare to KVM


It's more like OpenVZ than KVM in the sense that it's containerization rather than true virtualization, but the reason for the comparison to KVM is because Canonical is positioning it as a competitor to KVM in OpenStack deployments.


----------



## drmike (May 21, 2015)

Oh the mess we have to look forward to 

Stuffing things for density only makes sense with idleness and doing so with public customer materials hasn't ever been a good idea.   I am good about corporate density and consolidation, where such a failing smacks a company who should have knowledgeable tech staff in place when mass break effect happens.  Soon they will know the limits and keep things in such bounds.  Contrast to public customer environment where suddenly their piece of server pie goes bonkers, murders daemons or creates situation where gracefulness goes out window.

Just cause one can stuff more into something doesn't mean they should be.  That's how unhealthy things like feeder and feedee dynamics begin   I hate BBWSERVERS.


----------



## tdale (May 21, 2015)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE!


----------



## Man1056 (Oct 9, 2015)

Anyone here actually tried using LXD for VPS hosting?

We tried it out. It performs pretty much live OpenVZ and looks promising on server density. With a bit of monitoring and heavy user management, good server density can be achieved.

https://bobcares.com/blog/how-to-setup-high-density-vps-hosting-using-lxc-linux-containers-and-lxd/


----------



## LeaseVPS (Oct 25, 2015)

Likely old news for some but Proxmox 4.0 is now released and openvz is now gone in place for LXC, which brings a much newer kernel also

http://forum.proxmox.com/threads/23781-Proxmox-VE-4-0-released!

http://pve.proxmox.com/wiki/Convert_OpenVZ_to_LXC


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 25, 2015)

Yep it's old news and I'm trying it out right now.

Honestly, LXC isn't really my taste, but that's also probably because I'm more comfortable with OpenVZ Management and work.  However, I still need to fiddle around with it more and read more up on it.  I do expect some good things.


----------

